# Chubbies trying to become skinny minnies thread



## 6Weezie6

This is a totally cliquey thread for us chubbies who are struggling to get their weight off / still need to lose their pregnancy weight.

I think if I have to read about one more person who is back in their pre-pregnancy pants / lighter than they were pre-pregnancy / breast feeding has made the weight just fall off, I am going to gauge my own eyes out with a salad server. :wacko:

I'd love to say that I am happy for those people.... but I'd be lying, if I'm going to be whale-like and need to exert serious effort in order to shift the excess weight I want everyone to be suffering in the same pit of self-loathing, their joy at how awesomely their bodies have bounced back only serves to fuel the self-loathing and homicidal thoughts. :kiss:

So ladies, here is a thread to have a good ol' whinge, to get support from your fellow chubbies and to have a great big brag when the need arises.


I shall start:

Hi my name is Weezie and I ate my skinnier self, she shall no longer be silenced with goodies, she wants out!

Tomorrow is the end of week 4 of my health kick and I have lost 7kgs :thumbup: I WILL get there! I have another 13kg to go (minimum) but I would like to lose another 5kg on top of that.


----------



## mrs_park

Hi hun!

I want to loose 20kg. I am back to my ore pregnancy weight but I was actually trying to loose weight when I fell pregnant. I really, really want to loose this awful flabby tummy. Having a 4.2kg baby and a c sec did not leave my tummy looking pretty :dohh:

I have two weddings next year, one in April and one in May. I really want to lose as much as I can by then.

How are you going about loosing yours?


----------



## bubulix

My daughter is 12 weeks and I weigh 7 pounds more than I did a week after she was born (which was a stone heavier than pre pregnancy weight). I'm definitely going to do something about it after Christmas!


----------



## 6Weezie6

I am about 7kgs away from pre pregnancy weight, like you I was on a health kick before I fell pregnant (would explain why I all of a sudden wasnt losing weight anymore hahaha)

I too have a wedding next year, my sisters! I am to be the Matron of Honour :eep:

I have cut out the crap, stopped snacking and have upped my exercise. 1000 skips a day, Dog agility for 2 hours a week and I'm trying to squeeze in some walking here and there.

What are you doing?


----------



## 6Weezie6

bubulix I had lost 15kgs within a week of having George... well 3 months on and instead of losing, despite breastfeeding, I had put on 4kg. Arghhh! I feel ya sista.


----------



## mrs_park

How exciting about the wedding! I love weddings! My brothers is in April and one of my oldest, dearest friends is in may :happydance:

I am also trying to cut out the junk food and snacking in between meals. Trying to do more walking and yoga. In the past, I found that cutting out bread was the best way to loose weight, but not sure if this is safe (there's another thread about this which I am watching!). 

Ahhhhh I have a wardrobe full of clothes that don't fit me :cry:


----------



## 6Weezie6

Ditto on the wardrobe.

Can "dieting" diminish your milk supply?


----------



## nugget80

i was probably around 2 st overweight before pregnancy so had alot to lose after lo was born... anyway i finally stepped on the scales at the start of oct and discovered i was a good 3st above where i wanted to be and 4st more than i really should be. :(
since then i have been trying to be very good and have been following what i did after having dd2 (i lost 3 1/2 stone then) which is cutting out all the crap, inc my glas of wine with dinner, and loosely following a tesco version of slimfast, however i have a milkshake in the morning (normally 11am by time i get to sit down!) and early afternoon i replace milkshake with cup of tea, 2 choc digestives and a banana (can't live without chocolate) and then oh always cooks something lowfat and yummy for dinner. so far i have lost a st and 2lbs which is a good start but have a long way to go. i have also started walking to and from school with my girls and pup which is 2/3 miles a day depending on what clubs they have and how many times i walk to and from the school...


----------



## 6Weezie6

Nice Nugget, you go girl!


----------



## vickyd

Me Me Me!!!! I too gained weight after the birth of my LO almost 11 months ago....
I need to shif 13 kg to be back to my pre-pregnancy weight and almost 20 to go back to the me i knew and loved....I have started a weight loss programme but so far only managed to loose 3 Kg. Does anyone really have time to exercise?????? I cant seem to fit it in as im also full time at work...


----------



## 6Weezie6

vickyd time-wise for exercise is exactly why I skip. It's quick and it works! 2000 skips is a little under 15 minutes! And that's it, you are done for the day. I have built up to a 1000 so far, building up is a slow process as you don't want to injure yourself and as they say slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## DaisyDoodles

Me too!! :nope:

I was one of the lucky ones that had the weight drop off after giving birth, but after 2 months on domperidone to boost my milk supply I've piled on so much weight I look 9 months pregnant again... I've not been brave enough to hit the scales yet :blush: but know I've got some serious weight to lose!!


----------



## Frecks

Me! I lost a stone and a half the week after lo was born and that's it. The rest is not shifting, I have 20lb to lose to be back to pre preg weight but I wanted to lose weight anyway as I was already overweight. I just want to eat everything!!!! And oh isn't very helpful with the whole dieting thing so I'm struggling, it's just not shifting!xxx


----------



## vickyd

6Weezie6 said:


> vickyd time-wise for exercise is exactly why I skip. It's quick and it works! 2000 skips is a little under 15 minutes! And that's it, you are done for the day. I have built up to a 1000 so far, building up is a slow process as you don't want to injure yourself and as they say slow and steady wins the race.

Ill give that a try! I suppose its best to use a skip rope, my downstairs neighbours will looooove that!!!


----------



## summer rain

I have about 28kg to lose; I put on loads of weight before even getting pregnant with my eldest due to some anti-depressants I was on and stress, then I lost weight in that pregnancy as my metabolism always goes mental in pregnancy, but after he was born despite losing loads straight away as the months went on the weight crept on and I have always been 3-4 stone over my ideal weight ever since. I am doing diet chef and so far it is working; though it is expensive I just don't have the willpower or self control to do counting calories etc under my own steam, and I am walking a minimum of 1.5 miles every day whatever the weather. Lost 5lb (just over 2kg) so far xx


----------



## vickyd

Summer how long have you been doing diet chef?


----------



## 2RockinBoys

:kiss: I think I actually love you!! This thread is awesome, and everything you said in your first post cannot be any truer -high five-

Hello, Im Natasha, I was unhappy with being a (UK) size 12 pre pregnancy with DS1 but now I would love to be able to get my mummy tummy/hips back into a size 12 jean without the nasty hang over!! I never managed to loose my pregnancy weight, though we wanted another baby so I_ tried_ not to worry about it _too_ much. I was a size 14/16 pre pregnancy with DS2, but I'm still wearing maternity clothes at the moment, I'm not ready to even _try_ on my pre pregnancy jean's yet! :dohh: DS2 Is now 3week's old, So I'm not ready to push the boat out for weight loss just yet, as I need to get into a good routine of being a mummy of 2 and managing the home first (deff start the weight loss in the new year!). I really want to be back into a size 12 (at least) by the time I go back to work in August so it will a difficult journey as I've never _tried_ to loose weight/diet before! I don't have an 'ideal' size or amount of weight I want to loose long term, I just want to have a flat tummy and no love handles!

I'll deff be checkin in on here to see how all you ladies do with your journey to find "the skinny in me", and _if_ I manage to find anything that work's particularly well for myself, I'll be sure to share :flower:


----------



## Sarah&Ady

Weight Watchers :) Been my Godsend! Lost 40lbs since starting on the 31st August 2011 this year. Once I reach goal then I am applying to be a meeting leader :)


----------



## Sherileigh

Me!! I've only lost about 15lbs out of 45 gained. I'd better lose more, that's hardly anything! I have no idea how to start, will hopefully be using my elliptical more often and do some yoga. Will also do some walking on nice days here. I will try to cut out the junk after new years of course.


----------



## summer rain

vickyd said:


> Summer how long have you been doing diet chef?

Only 7 days so far xx


----------



## lau86

Sarah&Ady said:


> Weight Watchers :) Been my Godsend! Lost 40lbs since starting on the 31st August 2011 this year. Once I reach goal then I am applying to be a meeting leader :)

Wow that's brilliant! I've got a stone to lose till pre preg weight but ideally I'd like to lose a stone and a half.. She says with a big bag of honey roast cashews next to her...


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm a big fat fatty too :( 
I gained 3 and a half stone during pregnancy and that's not including the baby! I lost a stone a week after giving birth then.....nothing for ages. I've now lost another stone but still git 2 stone till I'm where I want to be.
I bought a dress for my works Xmas party its a metallic pinkey gold colour. But I just found out my tiny size 6 best friend has bought the same one for her party - she's going to look great in hers but I'll just look like a tin foil covered Xmas turkey in mine :'(


----------



## blessme

I lost 30 pounds after giving birth but I have 10 more to lose to get back to my ore pregnancy weight. I've been eating better and trying to exercise more and have list 2 lbs but ican do better


----------



## babyhopesxx

Can i join this thread :)

I put on 3 and a half stone and have 1 and a half still to lose. I've been walking an hour a day for the past 4 weeks and my weight keeps going up and down by 2-4lbs :( so that doesn't seem to be helping. I try and cook more fresh meals and my mammoth appetite i had when pregnant has gone so i don't know what else to do :nope: any tips or advice would be appreciated. I remember it taking ages to lose the weight when i had DS1 so my body must be messed up after pregnancy.


----------



## Bebica

loosing weight if breastfeeding is total lie! all women i know and were breastfeeding-gained. me,an some who didn't-lost as quick as possible. i do not bf,no supply,and in 3 weeks-from 195lbs i went down to 170...so...hope by march i'll be regular 140...


----------



## blessme

I breat feed and list 30 lbs in the first few weeks. If I only gained 25-30lbs like I was suppoed to all the weight would be gone, but I gained 41lbs, now I have 10 to lose


----------



## summer rain

Some women when breastfeeding maintain or even gain weight particularly on their stomach, hips and thighs-not all BF women lose weight easily. For me BF does help me in losing weight immediately after the birth but then after a few months it starts piling on; however the baby I gained most post-partum with was the one who I switched to formula with very early on. The midwife visiting me after the birth at home 36 hours after he was born said my uterus was contracted to a level they'd expect at 3 weeks so BF does help with that as well xx


----------



## summer rain

6Weezie6 said:


> Ditto on the wardrobe.
> 
> Can "dieting" diminish your milk supply?

It can if you go below 1500-1800 calories in some cases xx


----------



## starlight2801

Me! My daughter is now 9 months old and I've only lost half a stone of the 2 and a half I put on during pregnancy.
I've been eating like a sparrow for the past couple of weeks and have only managed to shift 1Ib :( 
I didn't mind so much when I was a new new mum but my confidence is rocky now. There are people I know who have had babies more recently than me and don't look like they've had one and then there's me...
Like Mrs Park I'm not loving the post c section tummy either.
I don't know what else I can do now. Dieting is doing nothing and I'm knackered after spending my day chasing my mobile baby around and exercise is the last thing I feel like doing. Sadly chasing my LO is tiring but not enough to help me lose weight.
I'm going to a festival next summer and desperately want to lose it for them


----------



## 6Weezie6

Where there is a will there is a way ladies. You can achieve anything you put your mind to.

My sis-in-law is 7 and a half months pregnant... she has put on 6kgs and looks like a svelt twig that has swallowed a beach ball.  I can almost guarantee that she will be back in her skinnies on discharge from the hospital. :'( YAY!


----------



## fidget

fellow chubby over here :blush:

pre preg i was a size 10, and weighed about ten stone. i am now 11 stone 8, and very unhappy!! i was about 13 stone at the end of my pregnancy, and people keep saying i've done well to lose over a stone. really? given that my baby weighed eight pounds? kind of not that impressive. i lost another four pound on going back to work, but i still have a jelly belly! 
i'm now a size 12 on the bottom (which i'm not fussed by, i can live with that) but a 14/16 on top because of my massize boobies that never deflated after stopping breastfeeding, and my lovely overhang.

even with weight loss though, has anybody else found your body shape has changed completely? i've always been very top heavy with a tiny waist, but since having lucas i've got a bigger bum and bigger hips, and i have completely lost my waist lol


----------



## Sarah&Ady

Just to add... if anyone is wanting to do weight watchers and wants to know more about it or know how many Pro Points they should be on a day, then please message me. I will work out the points for you on the WW calculator :flower:


----------



## Shell N Bump

I also love this tread! Well done to all you mommys that have lost some weight, keep up the good work!! :thumbup:

Pre pregnancy I lost 3 stone partly doing WW and generally healthy eating along with going to the gym, swimming and working out a bit at home.
I've now seem to put most if not all of it back on :dohh:

I havent been brave enough to weigh myself since I had my LO, maybe I should so I know what I'm dealing with! I have managed to get back into most of my pre-pregnancy tops but not my jeans, I am still wearing my maternity jeans and some normal jeans that are a size bigger than I was pre-pregnancy :cry:

I seem to be hungry ALL the time, being at home alone all day everyday really doesnt help and my willpower is almost zero at the minute - a big kick up the a$$ please... :blush:


----------



## smam

Can I join in please?1 My little man was 1 yesterday and I still have over a stone to lose! With two kids, college, volunteering at a special needs school, doing Avon and helping out behind a bar I should easily be losin weight as I never sit down (well apart from now cos Bubs is sleeping and I have a cake baking (for his party on sunday!)... I just can't seem to lose the last bit! I eat pretty healthily as I'm a vegetarian but my partner is terrible and gets the munchies around 9 which makes me wanna join in :( 
I've been doing Zumba and working out on the Wii as I have no money or time in the week to go to the gym or classes. By the time the kids are in bed and the house is sorted (which is never ending) I only have the energy to collapse on the sofa and sleep! :( 

Its also my sisters birthday in may 2013 so wanna be looking my best for that! I think bread might be my downfall, what to people susbstitute it with? x


----------



## vickyd

God I hate dieting....!!!!!! Today ive eaten:

2 rusks and 2 teaspoons cottage cheese
1 baby broccoli, can of tuna
Dinner will be a small steak and salad!!
Im soooo friggin hungryyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Shell N Bump

I've been REALLY bad this weekend!
We went into town to the German Christmas Market on Saturday and I ate some pretzel, afterwards we went to a Carvery and I had a huge roast dinner, we then went to a friends for the evening where I ate a big bag of Onion Rings and a big Whole Nut bar. Today we went to an all you can eat buffet for my friends daughters bday where I had a bit of pretty much everything and 2 puddings no make that 3 puddings :blush: came home and ate Chocolate watching X Factor :dohh:


----------



## babyhopesxx

Does anyone else weigh more in the morning than at any other time of day? I certainly do :( i thought coz i havent eaten for hours i would weigh less but apparently not. 

And how do some mums lose the weight without even trying :growlmad: the only weight i lose is the 2-4lbs i put ON a few days before :cry:

Sorry, just having a really bad fat day.


----------



## bubulix

Glad I'm not the only one who has put on weight! I've never been much of a sweet or chocolate person but now it's all I think about....

I have breakfast then about 9am I just want a chocolate bar :-/ think i'll just have to go completely cold turkey from it in the new year.


----------



## LockandKey

not here to brag, just wanted to share. About 2 months ago I was about 15lbs above my pre pregnancy weight, now I weigh less than my pre pregnancy weight! I honestly think it all thanks bf, even though I bf less now because DD is eating solids. I'm really so happy as I never thought I would get here after having a child. But I did have to go up a couple pant sized. My hips really widened during the delivery and I doubt they will ever go back down, so I've had to buy a whole new jeans wardrobe


----------



## vickyd

babyhopesxx said:


> Does anyone else weigh more in the morning than at any other time of day? I certainly do :( i thought coz i havent eaten for hours i would weigh less but apparently not.
> 
> And how do some mums lose the weight without even trying :growlmad: the only weight i lose is the 2-4lbs i put ON a few days before :cry:
> 
> Sorry, just having a really bad fat day.

That happens to me too especially if i havent gone for a number 2 for many hours lol! I try and weigh myself a couple hours after a bowel movement just to make myself feel better! I think the point is to weigh yourself the same time once a week max.


----------



## Sarah&Ady

vickyd said:


> babyhopesxx said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else weigh more in the morning than at any other time of day? I certainly do :( i thought coz i havent eaten for hours i would weigh less but apparently not.
> 
> And how do some mums lose the weight without even trying :growlmad: the only weight i lose is the 2-4lbs i put ON a few days before :cry:
> 
> Sorry, just having a really bad fat day.
> 
> That happens to me too especially if i havent gone for a number 2 for many hours lol! I try and weigh myself a couple hours after a bowel movement just to make myself feel better! I think the point is to weigh yourself the same time once a week max.Click to expand...

Yes, only weigh once a week .. at the same sort of time on the same day to be as accurate as possible. 
It takes 7 days or so for your body to adjust to any weight loss or gain.. our weight can change by up to 4lbs either way throughout the day. 
A good weight loss is considered to be between .5 and 2lb a week. Anymore than 2lb you will be losing water retention and probably muscle mass. 
Try to stay off the scales as much as possible x


----------



## Sarah&Ady

vickyd said:


> God I hate dieting....!!!!!! Today ive eaten:
> 
> 2 rusks and 2 teaspoons cottage cheese
> 1 baby broccoli, can of tuna
> Dinner will be a small steak and salad!!
> Im soooo friggin hungryyyyyyyyy!

I would really say that you are not eating enough hun.. your body needs fuel in order to burn fat x


----------



## vickyd

I know....Its just when i did a diet plan with more food i ended up gaining 2 pounds! The problem with me is that before i had my baby i had another 2 pregnancies back to back, one to 25 weeks and one to 10 weeks that unfortunately i lost. In that year i gained and lost weight like a yoyo and now for the first time in my life its really hard to loose even a pound.


----------



## Sarah&Ady

vickyd said:


> I know....Its just when i did a diet plan with more food i ended up gaining 2 pounds! The problem with me is that before i had my baby i had another 2 pregnancies back to back, one to 25 weeks and one to 10 weeks that unfortunately i lost. In that year i gained and lost weight like a yoyo and now for the first time in my life its really hard to loose even a pound.

Interesting. After my loss my Thyroid went nuts and I needed to be on tablets as it was very underactive. It might be worth asking for a TFT (Thyroid Function Test). Pregnancy can certianly interfere with this hormone and even more so with a pregnancy that sadly ends early x


----------



## babyhopesxx

Sarah&Ady said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopesxx said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else weigh more in the morning than at any other time of day? I certainly do :( i thought coz i havent eaten for hours i would weigh less but apparently not.
> 
> And how do some mums lose the weight without even trying :growlmad: the only weight i lose is the 2-4lbs i put ON a few days before :cry:
> 
> Sorry, just having a really bad fat day.
> 
> That happens to me too especially if i havent gone for a number 2 for many hours lol! I try and weigh myself a couple hours after a bowel movement just to make myself feel better! I think the point is to weigh yourself the same time once a week max.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, only weigh once a week .. at the same sort of time on the same day to be as accurate as possible.
> It takes 7 days or so for your body to adjust to any weight loss or gain.. our weight can change by up to 4lbs either way throughout the day.
> A good weight loss is considered to be between .5 and 2lb a week. Anymore than 2lb you will be losing water retention and probably muscle mass.
> Try to stay off the scales as much as possible xClick to expand...

Yeah i know the trick is to weigh yourself once a week but when you feel like you've put on a bit of weight it's hard not to get the scales out to see how much you've put on. But over the past few weeks my weight has been very up and down and on the whole i havent lost anything :wacko: after having a baby i find it incredibly hard to lose weight, more so than any other time i've tried to lose weight. In the past when i exercised the weight would drop off no matter what i eat. Doesn't seem to be the case anymore.


----------



## Ilikecake

Another chubbie coming to join. I'm not to far from my pre pregnancy weight but I still feel like an overweight whale. It makes me depressed reading all the stories about women who were even lighter after birth etc... boo!


----------



## vickyd

Sarah&Ady said:


> vickyd said:
> 
> 
> I know....Its just when i did a diet plan with more food i ended up gaining 2 pounds! The problem with me is that before i had my baby i had another 2 pregnancies back to back, one to 25 weeks and one to 10 weeks that unfortunately i lost. In that year i gained and lost weight like a yoyo and now for the first time in my life its really hard to loose even a pound.
> 
> Interesting. After my loss my Thyroid went nuts and I needed to be on tablets as it was very underactive. It might be worth asking for a TFT (Thyroid Function Test). Pregnancy can certianly interfere with this hormone and even more so with a pregnancy that sadly ends early xClick to expand...

I plan to get that checked out after the holidays. I have a history of underactive thyroid especially during stressful periods...


----------



## vickyd

I dont know if im oversensitive or something, but i really get upset by people who always recommend breastfeeding as helping them loose weight...I for reasons of my own did not breastfeed so 10 months down the line I doubt i can turn to breastfeeding as a solution. 
I usually refrain from writing what bugs me cause babyclub is notorious for huge debates that dont end up well! Just thought fuck it...


----------



## Sarah&Ady

vickyd said:


> I dont know if im oversensitive or something, but i really get upset by people who always recommend breastfeeding as helping them loose weight...I for reasons of my own did not breastfeed so 10 months down the line I doubt i can turn to breastfeeding as a solution.
> I usually refrain from writing what bugs me cause babyclub is notorious for huge debates that dont end up well! *Just thought fuck it...[/*QUOTE] :haha:
> Totally agree! x


----------



## Twilighter<3

Mee! :( pre preg I was 12 stone ish and I needed to loose weight then and I'm now 14 stone! I'm soo miserable, I have THE WORST stretchmarks on my tummy and my confidence is so low! I know I need to loose weight but can not for the life of me find the motivation! I'm a bridesmaid in 2013 and want this weight gone!


----------



## Shell N Bump

vickyd said:


> I dont know if im oversensitive or something, but i really get upset by people who always recommend breastfeeding as helping them loose weight...I for reasons of my own did not breastfeed so 10 months down the line I doubt i can turn to breastfeeding as a solution.
> I usually refrain from writing what bugs me cause babyclub is notorious for huge debates that dont end up well! Just thought fuck it...

I bf because I wanted to and have so far been lucky enough to keep it going. I can safely say I havent lost a pound from it tho :haha:


----------



## summer rain

babyhopesxx said:


> Does anyone else weigh more in the morning than at any other time of day? I certainly do :( i thought coz i havent eaten for hours i would weigh less but apparently not.
> 
> And how do some mums lose the weight without even trying :growlmad: the only weight i lose is the 2-4lbs i put ON a few days before :cry:
> 
> Sorry, just having a really bad fat day.

I weigh myself in the evening as I find this also. I also find it extremely difficult to lose weight, other ladies I know and my OH also, lose weight so easily. I have to rigidly stick to a good number of calories and walk at least 2 miles a day as well as doing other exercise to even lose anything :(

With regard to BF helping to lose weight; is this another benefit of BF that ladies cannot even mention now on baby club? I think thats unfair; BF for weight loss doesn't work for everyone but it does work for some and for some ladies is a reason that motivates them to continue BF-I don't see how thats a bad thing? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Can I join? :flower:

I need to lose 4 stone, my stupid SPD never went and Its got worse where I have put on weight. I'm going to start slow, reducing portion size and stop ramming whatever I can see into my mouth all day. I want to start exercising but not sure what to try as my pelvis really does not like me moving too much.


----------



## klcuk3

I wanna join too... I need to lose about 4-5 stones at least...I was slightly lighter after having Amelia than I was before I got pregnant but I have now put on more weight and hate being a heffer now!

I'm going to get into it properly after Xmas. Tho in the meantime I shall be doing my kinect fitness game :)


----------



## summer rain

Wiggler said:


> Can I join? :flower:
> 
> I need to lose 4 stone, my stupid SPD never went and Its got worse where I have put on weight. I'm going to start slow, reducing portion size and stop ramming whatever I can see into my mouth all day. I want to start exercising but not sure what to try as my pelvis really does not like me moving too much.

Some pilates regimes are very gentle and don't involve much, if any pelvic movement. xx


----------



## lauralou25

Can i join please :) i had my 2nd baby on 14th of feb by elective c-sectio he came out a respectable 9lb 2oz lol and therefore i have the most ugliest flabby overhang belly bleurghhhh i cant even stand to touch it!!!!!! Yuck!!!! I weigh 11stone 6lb and would like to get back down to 6 stone!!! I need some serious motivation i know its only been 4 weeks and my beautiful baby was raised by my body but its seriously depressin me :(


----------



## Sarah&Ady

lauralou25 said:


> Can i join please :) i had my 2nd baby on 14th of feb by elective c-sectio he came out a respectable 9lb 2oz lol and therefore i have the most ugliest flabby overhang belly bleurghhhh i cant even stand to touch it!!!!!! Yuck!!!! I weigh 11stone 6lb and would like to get back down to 6 stone!!! I need some serious motivation i know its only been 4 weeks and my beautiful baby was raised by my body but its seriously depressin me :(

6 stone?!?! Blimey girl... I havent been that since I was in middle school :haha: xx


----------



## lilly77

Can i join in!!!!

OMG do i get irate when i hear people brag about going back to their pre preg weight mere weeks after giving birth.. URGH!! SO JEALOUS!
I was always slim so when I had my son and gained 3 stone, I honestly thought i'd snap back into my size 8 jeans. Well ha ha, i didn't. It took me a good 10 months to lose the weight, AND i went on Atkins AND i wore myself out doing work out videos while baby was asleep.
So this time I kind of knew what my body did - am expecting it to take 9 months or more.. 
BTW, Breastfeeding did NOT help me lose weight either. I am eating next to nothing now (not BF anymore), protein shakes are my main diet - and I am still not losing anything! Actually, I did have a substantial dinner the other night, and gained 2lbs for the pleasure.
GAH! Am still in my stretchy preg jeans and floaty tops. I miss my clothes more than anything!:haha:


----------



## lauralou25

Sarah&Ady said:


> lauralou25 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join please :) i had my 2nd baby on 14th of feb by elective c-sectio he came out a respectable 9lb 2oz lol and therefore i have the most ugliest flabby overhang belly bleurghhhh i cant even stand to touch it!!!!!! Yuck!!!! I weigh 11stone 6lb and would like to get back down to 6 stone!!! I need some serious motivation i know its only been 4 weeks and my beautiful baby was raised by my body but its seriously depressin me :(
> 
> 6 stone?!?! Blimey girl... I havent been that since I was in middle school :haha: xxClick to expand...

Omg 6 stone ha ha ha ha i meant 10 stone looooool!!!! Id be non exsistent if i weighed that!! X


----------



## lilly77

lauralou25 said:


> Sarah&Ady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauralou25 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join please :) i had my 2nd baby on 14th of feb by elective c-sectio he came out a respectable 9lb 2oz lol and therefore i have the most ugliest flabby overhang belly bleurghhhh i cant even stand to touch it!!!!!! Yuck!!!! I weigh 11stone 6lb and would like to get back down to 6 stone!!! I need some serious motivation i know its only been 4 weeks and my beautiful baby was raised by my body but its seriously depressin me :(
> 
> 6 stone?!?! Blimey girl... I havent been that since I was in middle school :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Omg 6 stone ha ha ha ha i meant 10 stone looooool!!!! Id be non exsistent if i weighed that!! XClick to expand...

LOL I saw this and thought WTF 6 bloody stone!! that's teeensy! hahahah :haha:


----------



## sequeena

eeekkk I suppose I should stop burying my head in the sand anc join this thread.

I haven't weighed myself but at my 6 week PP check the nurse said I was just shy of 17 stone :wacko: :nope: I'm 5'8" and wear size 20 clothes.

I am disgusted with myself :( I admit I can be greedy at times... but I'm not a constant pig and I live on a mountain so walk a lot. I have a lot of body issues... basically I was sexually abused by my step father for 10 years. I used to be very slim but at around 15/16 I got it into my head that if I became fat he'd lose his interest. Didn't work. All I got was a fat body with stretch marks.

I lost a bit of weight in the beginning of my pregnancy but seem to have put it back on and more! I was so in denial when I was pregnant. I was adamant I hadn't gained any weight but looking at my clothes now... all I did was stretch them.

I find motivation hard to come by. I have quite severe PND so spend most days willing myself to get out of bed nevermind anything else! I want 2012 to be a good year though, I've had such a rough 11 years and with my LO being poorly 2011 hasn't been exactly amazing... so I need to find the motivation and the confidence to shift the weight. I won't ever be as slim as I was 7 years ago and I won't lose the stretchmarks but I want to be happy and if I can get to a size 12 I'll be happy with that size. I'm sick of my double chin, wobbly thunder thighs with cellulite, my bingo wing arms, my back fat etc :(


----------



## aley28

I'm only one week postpartum, but am going to start stalking this thread to start building up some motivation! :haha: I'm a total chubby mom :blush:

I was working on losing about 80lbs when I got pregnant back in March... I was down 20lbs and was feeling so confident and proud of myself. I put on 43lbs during the pregnancy... I weighed 241lbs the morning I went in to be induced. The good news, though, is when I weighed myself this morning, I am already down to 222lbs! So I'm only up right now by 25lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight... so much better than last time, where I was up by like 35lbs, and it took me 2 years to lose it!

I'm REALLY hoping that I'm one of the lucky ones who loses weight with breastfeeding, but I am not going to rely on that to drop the pounds. I have no plans to start exercising or dieting right now, but as soon as things settle down with the new baby and the holidays are over and all of that, I hope to get our elliptical back out from under all the clothes and put it to good use! And depending on how the weight loss is going, I may or may not go back to counting calories. I only lost the 20lbs before getting pregnant because I was counting calories. I just don't know what kind of adjustments I'll have to make to my calorie intake for the breastfeeding.

I have 77lbs (what is that...5st, 7lbs?) to get to my goal weight. But for now I just want to get back down to my pre-pregnancy weight and HOPEFULLY back out of maternity pants. I may actually fit into normal jeans right now (I kept my "fat jeans" :haha:), but I don't want to feel completely defeated if I don't, so I'm not going to try until after Christmas. :haha:


----------



## 6Weezie6

I have resigned myself to the fact that I shall never look the same again, my body looks like a road map of New York for one ;) .

I just want to look and feel good in my clothes again. Not too much to ask :D

I weigh once a week, weigh in for me is a Friday after work... I have a horrible feeling that this week is not going to yield the results that I am after. I keep telling myself that as long as I haven't put on it's cool, but unless I've lost I know I'm going to be super bummed.


----------



## Wiggler

I did well last night, I didn't finish the kids leftovers, OH asked me if I wanted them, I said no (very sadly, Dylan left loads of his pie and it was very yummy pie too :rofl:) and he ended up looking at me like I had 2 heads cos I never pass up the leftovers. Very proud of myself though.

Haven't had breakfast yet, but going to have a slice of toast in a min, I normally have a big binge up mid morning so going to keep myself busy. I am kinda glad that we are moving on Saturday, we don't have much food in for me to pig out on. 

I think Sundays will be my weigh in day, I'm not expecting miracles, but not seeing the number getting higher every week will be great. 

x x x


----------



## vickyd

6Weezie6 said:


> I have resigned myself to the fact that I shall never look the same again, my body looks like a road map of New York for one ;) .
> 
> I just want to look and feel good in my clothes again. Not too much to ask :D
> 
> I weigh once a week, weigh in for me is a Friday after work... I have a horrible feeling that this week is not going to yield the results that I am after. I keep telling myself that as long as I haven't put on it's cool, but unless I've lost I know I'm going to be super bummed.

I was super bummed last week at my weigh in when i hadnt lost an ounce...It put me in a really foul mood all weekend! Im hoping this week i will have lost at least 3 pounds...Ive been super good with the exeption that i finished off Hero's beef casserole puree on Sunday!!!!!


----------



## Sarah&Ady

lilly77 said:


> lauralou25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah&Ady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauralou25 said:
> 
> 
> Can i join please :) i had my 2nd baby on 14th of feb by elective c-sectio he came out a respectable 9lb 2oz lol and therefore i have the most ugliest flabby overhang belly bleurghhhh i cant even stand to touch it!!!!!! Yuck!!!! I weigh 11stone 6lb and would like to get back down to 6 stone!!! I need some serious motivation i know its only been 4 weeks and my beautiful baby was raised by my body but its seriously depressin me :(
> 
> 6 stone?!?! Blimey girl... I havent been that since I was in middle school :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Omg 6 stone ha ha ha ha i meant 10 stone looooool!!!! Id be non exsistent if i weighed that!! XClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I saw this and thought WTF 6 bloody stone!! that's teeensy! hahahah :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Glad that one is cleared up! 10 stone sounds much more healthy! :haha:


----------



## babyhopesxx

summer rain said:


> babyhopesxx said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else weigh more in the morning than at any other time of day? I certainly do :( i thought coz i havent eaten for hours i would weigh less but apparently not.
> 
> And how do some mums lose the weight without even trying :growlmad: the only weight i lose is the 2-4lbs i put ON a few days before :cry:
> 
> Sorry, just having a really bad fat day.
> 
> I weigh myself in the evening as I find this also. I also find it extremely difficult to lose weight, other ladies I know and my OH also, lose weight so easily. I have to rigidly stick to a good number of calories and walk at least 2 miles a day as well as doing other exercise to even lose anything :(
> 
> With regard to BF helping to lose weight; is this another benefit of BF that ladies cannot even mention now on baby club? I think thats unfair; BF for weight loss doesn't work for everyone but it does work for some and for some ladies is a reason that motivates them to continue BF-I don't see how thats a bad thing? xxClick to expand...

I walk 2 miles a day to pick DS1 up from school and still haven't lost anything. I've started up swimming again but only go once a week. I did an online calculator and i burn 160 cals to walk 2 miles a day. Think i need to do a bit more walking :wacko:


----------



## MissCurly

me too!! I AM GOING to lose weight now. My baby is 15 months old, and only now am i serious enough to lose weight.

6weeks pp i was 190lbs, and then by picking up bad habits, at my heaviest i was at 199lbs- what the hell happened to me??!! anyway, since summer i have lost about 10 lbs, and now really putting in the effort of getting to about 165-170lbs (5' 8").

But my short term goal is to get to 180 ish by jan... and ideally get pregnant again.


----------



## 6Weezie6

Weigh in last Friday reaped a total loss of 10.3kg.

Slowly slowly catchy monkey. 10 more to go.


----------



## 2RockinBoys

I was pleasantly surprised to find that I fit into my pre preg jean's the other week!! :happydance:
Unfortunately, all the weight is in the hangy mummy tummy and love handles :dohh: Played on the kinect for the past 2evening's, so I'm hoping to keep up this bit of excersie I _wouldn't usually_ do, and FX'ed it'll start shedding some flab! Jus need a set of scale's to actually keep track of any gain/loss!!


----------



## sequeena

Well I got the courage to weigh myself - 244lbs/110kg/17.4stone

Since then I've weighed I've lost 6kg/13lbs :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

I've joined myfitnesspal.com and i've lost 12lbs so far :happydance:


----------



## 6Weezie6

Well done Sequeena and Babyhopesxx!!

Week 12: 14.6kgs gone, 6.4kg to go :)


----------



## amipregnant

please i can i join, i just dont seem to have any motivation. i have about 5 stone to loose only one of those is pregnancy tho. i just keep saying right from monday things will be different but they never are. im just getting heavier and heavier!

Ihave just signed up to my fitness pal and entered my food for the day so far and im already 300 cals over! oh well whoops must try harder tomorrow!


----------



## babyhopesxx

amipregnant said:


> please i can i join, i just dont seem to have any motivation. i have about 5 stone to loose only one of those is pregnancy tho. i just keep saying right from monday things will be different but they never are. im just getting heavier and heavier!
> 
> Ihave just signed up to my fitness pal and entered my food for the day so far and im already 300 cals over! oh well whoops must try harder tomorrow!

Hey whats your username on MFP? I hope you don't mind me adding you? I'm Slim_Donna on MFP by the way. I like adding new friends on there because it helps to keep me motivated. Good luck to you :)


----------



## defisante

Hey ladies, here's a couple of killers for us mums:

-Eating too quickly because we have to be there for the kiddies.
-Finishing up their plates...

These are 2 bad habits that are sure to cause problems for us. If you can spot the pattern, you can control it. Then create a NEW pattern.

Rather than eating fast, take a smaller portion or change your meal time. For example, make a nutritious smoothie that you can leisurely sip on while spoon-feeding your munchkin.

Rather than polishing off their yummie mashed turnip, store it for later or use the leftovers in another recipe.

These little changes are sure to help. The key is to recognize your self-defeating patterns and do something about them.

Believe you can do it, and you will.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Hello ladies! I'll be joining you all today.

I lost 37lb the last I lost weight, but now i've put most of that back on :growlmad:

So here I am again trying to get it all back off. 34lb to go! I want to be a skinny minnie too :)


----------



## lynney66

Hey girls i seen this thread and had to join it ha ha.

Im currently like 8 stone overweight, as when i was pregnant i just ate for scotland, and i have just started doing a proper diet yesterday as i feel that i am ready to become someone that can actually go into a shop and pick something off the rail and know its going to fit me.

I have two LO'S one is 17 months and a six year old, and i totally dont want to be this size forever as i want to be able to run around after them.

After a difficult situation i am ready to get down to it and get to my target of 10 stone who is with me? 

I know that with the right support i will get there any support or buddies would be great :happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi girls hope you don't mind me joining :) Gave birth to my LO in December - only put on 10kg through my whole pregnancy, lost it all before Christmas but managed to put it back on! I'm raising money for breast cancer research by giving up 5 things for lent - Chips, Cheese, Chocolate, Cake and Crisps. Using it as a way of kick- starting my diet too.

Also started going swimming with my sister, swimming 3 times a week. went tonight and managed to swim 50 lengths which is 1.25km :D

Starting weight - 15st 8lb (ugh I know)


----------



## 6Weezie6

How's everybody doing?

I managed to reach my goal weight by the end of April. 24 weeks to lose a total of 21kg :D

My body looks awful nekkid but I couldn't give a stuff about that as long as I look alright in clothes I'm happy :D


----------

